# New Maintenance Program Upgrade!



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

vatkens said:


> If you want to learn more about this new Maintenance Program Upgrade, you can contact us at (800) 831-1117 or visit your local BMW Center.


customer service rep at 800-831-1117 said he didn't have any info and that it had to be handled through the individual dealership.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Does BMW have an MSRP for this program?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

LDV330i said:


> Does BMW have an MSRP for this program?


not according to the BMWNA rep I spoke with


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

I think that the phrases "BMW centers will have the option" and "qualified vehicles" should tell the story. Not all dealers will offer it and, even if they do, not all BMW's will qualify.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

glaws said:


> I think that the phrases "BMW centers will have the option" and "qualified vehicles" should tell the story. Not all dealers will offer it and, even if they do, not all BMW's will qualify.


I think Stuka's story is all the proof you need to tell you that this will indeed be the case. Though I expected 'huh?' from the dealers (like with everything else), I'm a bit surprised that 831-1117 is clueless as well.

I'd like to see the DCS announcement to dealers about this.


----------



## egruber (Dec 23, 2001)

You would think they would post this information on their website or in the Owners Circle. But I can't find anything. I hate when they won't publish information and direct you to ask your dealer for details and pricing. It makes it sound like the dealers are free to overcharge, or change what they will do. It just sounds underhanded that way. What's there that is so secret?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I think Stuka's story is all the proof you need to tell you that this will indeed be the case. Though I expected 'huh?' from the dealers (like with everything else), I'm a bit surprised that 831-1117 is clueless as well.
> 
> I'd like to see the DCS announcement to dealers about this.


:repost: From the "Ask a dealer" forum. Posted Jan 8th. Read through the whole thread for docs of the inclusions, exclusions, pricing and an offer or two from selling dealers who sponsor Bimmerfest.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

egruber said:


> What's there that is so secret?


I'll tell you what I think the big secret is: What BMWNA does is what KFC does. They license their logo, product, name and other advertising rights to franchisees. Like a KFC, your experience with the dealer will vary as will pricing on the items. Some dealers will sell a BMW program and some will not. They are allowed to set pricing (above or below MSRP) and policies according to what their individual market will bear. In the end, it's their dealership- not BMWNA's. When there is customer service conflict, BMWNA is not much more than an ombudsman.

I am not suggesting that BMWNA is powerless in their pursuit of customer satisfaction and dealer interaction, but you must consider the nature of the relationship between BMWNA and the dealer. The dealer is BMWNA's customer. You are BMWNA's customer. THEY pay tons of licensing, hundreds of autos a year and other fees associated with maintaining their 'authorized dealer' status. What is the average an individual owner pays over his lifetime to BMWNA? 3,000 cars a lifetime? Licensing? Advertising? Not likely.

Finally, it's not too different from any other car dealer or retail outlet. Unless the dealer is company owned, the management policies and decisions are made within the confines of that building and within the boundaries of the franchise agreement. Chik-fil-A, for instance does not allow it's franchises to be open on Sunday. If a dealer starts to do things that void the agreement, BMWNA can kill it's authorized status. In doing so, BMWNA stands to lose a lot of money and other more invisible costs. It is up to BMWNA to consider if all of the associated costs are worth pulling the franchise agreement.


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> I'll tell you what I think the big secret is: What BMWNA does is what KFC does. They license their logo, product, name and other advertising rights to franchisees. Like a KFC, your experience with the dealer will vary as will pricing on the items. Some dealers will sell a BMW program and some will not. They are allowed to set pricing (above or below MSRP) and policies according to what their individual market will bear. In the end, it's their dealership- not BMWNA's. When there is customer service conflict, BMWNA is not much more than an ombudsman.
> 
> I am not suggesting that BMWNA is powerless in their pursuit of customer satisfaction and dealer interaction, but you must consider the nature of the relationship between BMWNA and the dealer. The dealer is BMWNA's customer. You are BMWNA's customer. THEY pay tons of licensing, hundreds of autos a year and other fees associated with maintaining their 'authorized dealer' status. What is the average an individual owner pays over his lifetime to BMWNA? 3,000 cars a lifetime? Licensing? Advertising? Not likely.
> 
> Finally, it's not too different from any other car dealer or retail outlet. Unless the dealer is company owned, the management policies and decisions are made within the confines of that building and within the boundaries of the franchise agreement. Chik-fil-A, for instance does not allow it's franchises to be open on Sunday. If a dealer starts to do things that void the agreement, BMWNA can kill it's authorized status. In doing so, BMWNA stands to lose a lot of money and other more invisible costs. It is up to BMWNA to consider if all of the associated costs are worth pulling the franchise agreement.


 :thumbup:


----------

